# Bay City, MI~Bella, F 3 yr in rescue



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: BELLA: Petfinder








THIS IS BELLA SHE IS A GERMAN SHEPHERD ABOUT 3 YRS OLD AND SHE IS AVAILALBE FOR IMMEDIATE ADOPTION. SHE HAS A BROTHER HERE TOO NAMED BRADY. The cost of adopting a dog is $101.00 the majority of this is actually a medical deposit ($80.00) that you will get back once the dog is spayed or neutered and has had their rabies vaccination. If you live outside of Bay County the cost will be $94.00 since you will not have to purchase a Bay County license.
The animals are available for adoption only after they have received a "positive" evaluation. Animals at the shelter are adopted through an adoption contract. The contract is a legally binding agreement that requires the animal be sterilized, vaccinated against rabies and licensed. You must be 18 years of age to sign the adoption agreement. Cash and checks are accepted for payment. If you are interested in an animal and it has a positive evaluation, you may place your name and phone number on the document referencing that animal. The animal is adopted on a first come first serve basis


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Bella was pulled by Orphan Animals in Bay City. She is at the vets now. She is said to be a real sweetheart. Its a shame that her brother Brady did not have the same opportunity. He was put down before they got there.
Thank-YOu Orphan Animals
Sherri and Dawn.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Why did they put him down?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Supposedly he showed aggression...GSD's in shelters cannot be assessed and put down so quickly, very sad.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Ugh!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

ingThank goodness that the foster got there when she did, or Bella would have been put down. Gsd do not do well in a shelter enviorement, and this pound they were in does not give a ****. Bella is real sweetheart. In Bradys petfinder picture someone is holding him up, if he was so aggressive like they said he was they would not be able to take his picture. So sad!! He looks scared and confused, not aggrerssive.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Bella is now in her foster home and real sweetheart. She is NOT aggressive like the pound said she was. I still am mad on them putting her brother to sleep. He would have had a chance to have a home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Doreen is she ready for the non-urgent thread yet? Or does the foster need to work with her a bit?


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Jane, She just went into foster two days ago. But she can go in the non-urgent. She is a real nice girl.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Update on Bella now Stella

Stella was rescued from Bay County Animal Control. She is a very sweet and loving girl and we estimate her age to be 1 to 2 years young. She will be working on basic obedience and was spayed 3/24/10 . The vet tech says she is a real sweetheart.:apple:

Stella is looking for a home to love her for life. 







Reduced 25%
​


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Bay City, MI Stella 2yr F Blanket B&T*

I notified mod/admin yesterday that she should be in non-urgent, wonder why she is still in follow up? Here is her new PF link: Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Stella: Petfinder
She is really pretty, what a difference from the shelter picture!!! Her and her brother remind me of those 2 pups last fall, wonder if they are all related?


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Jane
'She does look like Ali. She is a real loving girl. I know her brother was to. Its just so sad he did not make it out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

:bump:


----------

